# How often do budgies molt



## Prime (Jul 15, 2019)

My budgie has been acting very sleepy, puffy, and cranky this past week. Typically he acts like this if he is molting, but he just went through a molt about 6 months ago. I've seen a few feathers here and there in the room but it isnt a full blown molt. Im curious if he is getting started molting again and is fine with his behavior, or if he needs a vet visit. I dont want to stress him out if it isnt necessary, as hes never been sick before and has never been to the vet. So it would be very scary for him to go to the vet. 

I hope he is just molting again, but if he does need a vet, is it better to go to specifically an avian vet or are all-animal vets good too? I know that for my pet rabbits i have to be careful because not many regular vets are knowledgeable on them, so im curious if it is the same with birds.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Budgies can molt more than once a year some molts can be more severe than others, the immune system can be compromised during a molt and it is easier for them to succumb to illness during that time. It can be helpful to offer additional protein to grow those new feathers, you can give commercially prepared egg food or a hard boiled egg. I hard boil an egg and then grate it and give it to my birds but you could break it up in pieces also. What is his diet, does he eat fresh veggies? It is best to see an avian vet, regular vets usually do not have experience with birds, an avian vet is a regular vet but with specialized training and education to deal with birds, which are very different from mammals. If there are no avian vets in your area an exotic vet frequently treats birds, rabbits usually fall under the exotic category so maybe there is someone where you take your rabbits that see birds. Birds hide illness extremely well so by the time we notice a change they have most likely been ill for a while so if you see things that are more than what you usually see with a molt I would seek the opinion of a vet.


----------



## Prime (Jul 15, 2019)

His regular diet has been a base of pellets, with a some seeds as a treat every day or every other day.
This past month though i have become more aware about the importance of a varied diet and have been feeding him a lot more fresh veggies and oats as well. I mix in cayenne pepper and cinnamon sometimes too into dry food. 

His poop is normal too. 

I will try to get some sort of protein food but he doesnt like hard boiled eggs.

Like i said earlier, i would prefer not to rush into going to the vet because I dont want to stress him out any further. How long should i wait until i see if i should take him or if hes fine?


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Can you post a picture of him? does he have a lot of pin feathers? 
In regards to vets, always bring your birds to an avian vet, not a regular vet. Regular vets won't catch a lot of the issues that can happen with birds.


----------



## Prime (Jul 15, 2019)

He has no pin feathers, so thats why I'm wondering if he is starting to molt or not. I saw a few medium sized feathers fall out but hes definitely not at the full molting stage yet. Thats also why im curious about if he could simply be stressed right now or is sick.

I cant post a picture right now because he is sleeping, but if it is needed i can post one tomorrow.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Personally I would take him to the avian vet just to be safe.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's always best to contact an Avian Vet when there is any question as to whether or not your budgie is ill. The vet will need to examine the budgie in order to make a proper diagnosis.

The Avian Physical Examination

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## Prime (Jul 15, 2019)

The closest avian vets or exotic vets that specialize in birds are all over an hour away 
Will my bird be fine on such a long trip???


----------



## Prime (Jul 15, 2019)

I scheduled an appointment and the earliest they can do is tuesday morning (four days from now).
Is that fine or should i look for another vet to schedule sooner?

And how do i make him comfortable during the road so he doesnt get stressed out?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

When you travel to the vet put the bird in a small cage or get a travel cage something like the one in this link https://www.kaytee.com/all-products/small-animal/take-me-with-carrier If it is cold where you are make sure you wrap the cage in a blanket until the car warms up. Some of my birds are more comfortable if they are covered in the car and some prefer to be able to peek out. I always talk to my birds when they are in the car, you have to judge what makes your bird most at ease. Make sure you secure the cage in the car in case you have to make a fast stop you don't want the cage falling, or if someone is going with you they can hold the cage. It is not necessary to have food in the cage during travel. Is this an avian vet you have the appointment with?


----------



## Prime (Jul 15, 2019)

Yes it is an avian and exotic vet.

Is it safe for me to simply hold the cage in my lap? I wont be the one driving.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes you can hold the cage in your lap.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cody has provided you good advice with regard to traveling in the car with your budgie.

Remove any hanging toys from the cage before transporting it and be sure to keep your bird out of any drafts.

Holding the cage on your lap will be fine.*


----------



## Prime (Jul 15, 2019)

Okay, thank you guys.

I hope it's nothing serious.


----------

